# Russian Visa Application in UAE



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone here had applied for tourist visas for Russia recently. I was able to get the visa support vouchers from the hotel, but the Russian consulate/embassy website clearly stated Tourist Voucher (not the hotel reservation). ONLY THE ORIGINAL OF THE DOCUMENT IS ACCEPTED (no e-mail prints, no faxes); 

Unfortunately, the hotel policy stated that they will not send out the originals (even though we offered to pay, they just need to stick it in the mail), so I am stuck now. Do you know of any local agents in Dubai who don't cost an arm and a leg to get this "original vouchers" to be acceptable by the Consulate?

Thanks in advance!


----------

